# AG Vinyl & Rubber



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Having cleaned my engine bay and done as everyone says i sprayed AG Vinyl & Rubber trim over the bay and closed the bonnet and left it. After a few hourse opened it back up and hey presto wonderful glossy deep black plastic that i really love.

BUT it leaves a greasy surface behind, and when at shows if anyone touches anything finger mark all over. Has anyone else expereicned this or have i done something wrong, i want the glossy wet look but without the greasy surface.

help please


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Give it a buff over after its had a chance to soak in a bit


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, it really needs a wipe/buff with a dry cloth to remove the excess - you shouldn't end up 'dulling' it by doing this. I apply my engine bay dressings with a small paintbrush, then I can get it _only_ on the parts I want. I found that spraying it on I got overspray on the paintwork on the inner wings and, if it's done outside and it's a bit breezy, also on the exterior paint.


----------



## The Apprentice (Nov 22, 2007)

seischumi said:


> Yes, it really needs a wipe/buff with a dry cloth to remove the excess - you shouldn't end up 'dulling' it by doing this. I apply my engine bay dressings with a small paintbrush, then I can get it _only_ on the parts I want. I found that spraying it on I got overspray on the paintwork on the inner wings and, if it's done outside and it's a bit breezy, also on the exterior paint.


saw tip from guy on here who masking tapes up round engine bay with clingfilm to avoid it getting on the bodywork, not sure which method is the least hassle though as not tried either yet!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

My method doesn't take long at all. I just spray some into the top of an old aerosol and get a brush that just fits in the top, say 1 1/2 inch. Done in a few minutes. I'm dedicated but I couldn't be bothered masking up cling film just to dress the engine bay :lol:


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks for the tip on spraying it into a container and brushing it on, as i have found the problem with overspray on the body work.

with regarding to buffing it, when i have done this before it loses the wet glossy look and goes back to the matt finish ? what sort of cloth would be best to use?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> thanks for the tip on spraying it into a container and brushing it on, as i have found the problem with overspray on the body work.
> 
> with regarding to buffing it, when i have done this before it loses the wet glossy look and goes back to the matt finish ? what sort of cloth would be best to use?


Well, despite the fact that we all use microfibre for just about everything, this is the _one_ thing that I don't use it for, purely because it's 'too' good and, as you say, it will absorb and remove most of the product you've just put on. I just a normal cotton cloth which isn't really absorbant at all - certainly not enough to remove the dressing, it will just 'smooth' it out a bit and spread any dressing where it has been applied too thickly. I only do this on the plastic components though, for the rubber hoses, I just paint it on and leave it to dry.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

ok found a microfibre really grabs it and removes it, have tried a terry towel and whilst easier to buff was still left with a matt finish. How about using a cotton hankercheif ?

will try and get some pix to show what its like though as well


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi
When i have been using the AG Vinyl and Rubber care on the bumpers (i have no plastics in the engine bay, car is too old,lol) i found it best to leave it to soak in then buff up with ordinary blue roll, ie, like you use to clean the windows in your house.
Leaves the bumpers shiny and non greasy as it doesn't really absorb much of the product.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i have tried every cloth i have and everytime it star of nice and wet look and shiney and then after buffing back to matt finish again. Have tried leaving it overnight, running engine, heating with a haridryer and nothing seems to work.

I am now going to get some CG New Look Gel as that seems to be the one to creat leave a gloss shiney surface. Any tips from anyone on using it ?


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all - have just been reading about the enging cleaning!

I have been doing this myself now for a while using a similar method with the AG Vinyl + Rubber care and leaving it to do its work. It works brilliant after leaving it to dry naturally and giving it a light buff over again!

Another great tip is to coat the hoses with AG Silicon Spray!

However running the engine whilst doing all this is not a good idea as it is a breathing mechanism and could cause damage!

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

dotnetdave said:


> ok found a microfibre really grabs it and removes it, have tried a terry towel and whilst easier to buff was still left with a matt finish. How about using a cotton hankercheif ?
> 
> will try and get some pix to show what its like though as well


That would work, or find an old cotton T-shirt and cut that up. The material is very thin and shouldn't absorb any trim dressing. Or, as someone else has suggested, get a roll of that blue paper that garages and bodyshops use. I've got one mounted in my garage and it comes in handy for loads of other stuff as well. your local Hardware or DIY store should have some and it's dirt cheap :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

think ill try this stuff at the weekend after i get my engine rebuilt


----------



## pamibarry (Jan 9, 2008)

try this.....

http://www.astralcsl.com/product.do?product=38281


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

AG clean machine is good for engine bays aswell


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

xyber said:


> AG clean machine is good for engine bays aswell


Do you mean AG Engine & Machine cleaner ?


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah, sorry i just call it clean machine for short


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

xyber said:


> yeah, sorry i just call it clean machine for short


ok, thats just a degreaser\cleaner though which i already use for clenaing the engine bay in general. Its not for making the rubber hoses shine etc


----------

